# My tank



## Peter6bee (9 Mar 2008)

My tank is still maturing but I thought I would get some of pics of my tank up since I keep going into the green machine but Mark and Jim haven't seen it yet lol.















CAVES










And my still cloudy, few days old Dwarf puffer tank


----------



## TDI-line (10 Mar 2008)

Very nice Peter,

is that a resin background you have on your tank?


----------



## johnny70 (10 Mar 2008)

Very nice! liking it alot  

Any chance of a plant list of what you have in there, love the flating plant on the left. curious to what it is  

JOHNNY


----------



## Peter6bee (10 Mar 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Very nice Peter,
> 
> is that a resin background you have on your tank?



Cheers and yeah is a Juwel Back to Nature background. Just has a bit of algae on it at the moment which I would like to sort out.



			
				johnny70 said:
			
		

> Very nice! liking it alot
> 
> Any chance of a plant list of what you have in there, love the flating plant on the left. curious to what it is
> 
> JOHNNY



Thanks for the comment and no problem at all.

Main carpeting is hair grass (lilaeopsis brasiliensis) and Riccia (Riccia fluitans)

To the right on the bog wood is Windelov (Microsorum pteropus) [added day before the picture]

I have a moss ball (Cladophora aegagropila)in there but you can't see it 

Vallisneria nana

Christmas moss ( Vesicularia dubyana) [added the day before the picture ans not really visible in the pics. Its in the cracks of the background]

Floating lilly type plant (Limnobium laevigatum)


----------



## Luketendo (10 Mar 2008)

The background looks very good on your tank.

Am I right in saying you've added rocks to increase the depth of the background? It works very well.


----------



## Peter6bee (10 Mar 2008)

Yeah I have added rocks to try and bring the background out into the tank so its less of a background and part of the tank.


----------

